

Study finds 5,893 natural gas leaks in Washington, D.C. - pwg
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/01/16/washington-dc-gas-pipeline-leaks/4497083/

======
jgeorge
And 535 of them are in Congress! /rimshot

I'm here all week, folks. Be sure to tip your server.

